# confused and need some help please!



## Bhappy324 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have a 600w ballast that can switch between mh and hps. My vent hood is a lumesun and says 4in air coolable reflector. What type of fan must I have to keep the light cool.? I don't want fires and I do not want either of my mh or hps bulbs to tank on me when I need them most .. Am I also going to need lots of ventilation throughout my room for 600w ?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2015)

I use a Vortex.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2015)

I like T5's for vegging. Haven't used my MH in years.  There is no reason for your HPS to tank on you is there?  Have a spare bulb..Am I not understanding the question?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2015)

Like duck, I own and prefer Vortex.  Mine has lasted years and years, too.  I do have and use 6" fans for 600W and 1000W lights--150W up to 400W I use a 4" fan.  Do not get a duct booster fan.  Even though many sellers sell these as exhaust fans, these are not meant to be stand alone fans.  Get a decent centrifuge type fan and use it to exhaust air out of the space, rather than blow air in.  I also usually recommend a fan speed controller also.  You want to exchange the air in your space at least once every 2 minutes or so.  However, more does not hurt either.  I like to exchange the air in my space several times a minute.  

A 600W light is only good for a max of about 16 sq ft, so if your space is larger (you talk like it is an entire room), you are going to need to get a dedicated space set up that is no larger than 16 sq ft.  A tent can be a nice solution.  Your individual setup will depend on the ambient temps and your own individual climate.

Like Rosebud mentioned, always have a spare bulb hanging around.  I prefer T5s for vegging also, but am using a 400W MH now because I am using one of my T5s, have a problem with one of the others, and have 1 out on loan to a friend.


----------



## Bhappy324 (Mar 8, 2015)

I give up on my room... Can you guys please suggest websites to order a tent and all the equipment necessary for a quality grow ??? Also a website I can get t5s for vegging from cuz the way it sounds my mh isn't going to be the answer ... I get so anxious and depressed that my mind and body shut down and I don't take pills so I want to grow quality bud for myself cuz that's the only thing that helps ..

Ps.. You all are heroes!!!


----------



## Bhappy324 (Mar 8, 2015)

Also the hps 600w. I have will be good for flowering correct?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes and the MH would be fine for vegging too. Why are you worried about it? Is it an older light? If you aren't sure of the MH go with the HO (high output) T5's then flower with the HPS.


----------



## Bhappy324 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm worried about it cuz I have no fans to cool light or fans to vent room. I have a slide that I can open to my grow room to allow fresh air but is that enough ?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2015)

I like this place
https://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/

600 is OK for a 4x4 tent but 1000 is better.
Be sure to get a centrifugal fan. I like Vortex brand.
And for smell a charcoal filter. Some flex duct and you should be ready to go. Oh and an oscillating fan.


----------



## zem (Mar 8, 2015)

there are the centrifugal fans that are heavy duty and much more efficient. if you want to use the regular type i don't know what they're called fans lol those are okay ime, but you really need it much bigger than a centrifugal and i do not advise you to use a fan controller with this type as it will lower its lifetime significantly. i simply use 6" in cold winter and 12" in summer. the 12" sucks air very powerfully i guess it's overkill, but i like it when running 2x400w in hot days. i place no ducting and make a free flow for air to be able to use this type. this is why i advise you to use centrifugal fans, even though, i don't heh


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2015)

You absolutely are going to need an exhaust fan, regardless of what light you use.  Get a centrifuge type fan and a tent and we will help you with setup.  I prefer T5s for vegging, but I am using a MH in a tent right now as my T5s are being used elsewhere (and money is an issue fort me).  If money is tight you are probably better off using it to buy a centrifuge type fan rather than a T5 at this point.  If  money is not a concern, you could buy both T5s and a fan, but right now, an exhaust fan and a tent needs to be your first priority.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you echO. We love it here too.


----------

